# Liverpool 2 Container Terminal



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Peel Ports have announced that they have placed a £100m order with Zhenhua Heavy Industries of Shanghai, for 30 container cranes for the new river container terminal currently under construction at the port.
A pity these cranes could not have been constructed in the UK.
http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/new...inese-cranes-order-for-port-of-liverpool.html


----------



## Jim Harris (Mar 16, 2008)

This sort of thing is happening ALL the time in Australia, Pat.

Lucrative orders being placed overseas, whilst our own manufacturing factories are struggling and virtually non-existent. 

What is the hidden agenda?

Regards,

Jim.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Jim Harris said:


> This sort of thing is happening ALL the time in Australia, Pat.
> 
> Lucrative orders being placed overseas, whilst our own manufacturing factories are struggling and virtually non-existent.
> 
> ...


The thing is Jim, I dont think there is anywhere in the UK capable of fulfilling this order. 
The existing container cranes at Liverpool were manufactured in the Irish Republic, but I don't know if that manufacturer is still in business. 
I remember back in the day, when I was at sea, 90% of the cargo cranes around the world seemed to come from Stothert and Pitt in Bath. 
Regards, 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

It has to be good news to see further investment in Liverpool.


----------



## kypros (Feb 13, 2010)

PAT you are probably right on that assertion of no facility to build heavy equipment in the UK this was discussed in a previous thread a couple of years ago makes no sense to me we seem hell bent on having no engineering skills to pass on to the next generations and lots of people unemployed.KYPROS


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day pat kennedy,sm,yesterday,19:04.re:liverpool 2 container.it would seem that the only reason the chinese get the jobs,is price,you cannot compete with there labour.and lets face it they are good at heavy engineering.lets hope the locals build the port.thank you for an interesting post regards ben27


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Singapore's new container terminal is being kitted out with all new container cranes and shoreside gantries from China - can only be because of cost, there's no emotion attached to green cranes is there? 

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/399123/title/zhen-hua-11kingstown/cat/all

More importantly its great to see investment going into Liverpool which will increase throughput in one of the greatest seaports in the world. 

In the year we win the league!


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

It invariably comes down to the cost, no matter which Government or authority is making the decision and Western nations don't stand a chance competing against the Asian labour rates.
NZ has recently taken delivery from China of about fifty electric rail units each comprising an electric haulage unit and three carriages. Years ago these would have been British made by English Electric or the like but price before all other consideration has seen us buy Polish in more recent times and finally China.
The Polish units were dimensionally unfit for the Wellington line tunnels and only a day or so again we hear that the China built traction units have asbestos insulation in the driving cab.
Accusations fly, argument is countered and what ever the outcome the delays alone end up in cost escalation beyond that of purchasing from an established and proven company.
I have spent most of my working live time banging my head against 
brick walls as we so many times lost the battle against penny pinching government bureaucracies .

Bob


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

SpongeBob,
Remember Alan Shepherd, the Apollo 14 Commander, who was the only man to play golf on the moon, famously said of his spacecraft.
*"Every part of this ship was built by the lowest bidder*"

It is what all governments do, otherwise they would be shredded by enraged taxpayers.

As for Peel Holdings ordering the cranes in China,even if the cranes could be constructed in the UK, they are putting commercial interests ahead of sentiment, and they cant be blamed for that. 
At least the port facility will bring more jobs into the port of Liverpool and more prosperity to the area.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#9

Precisely.

Bottle half-full or bottle half-empty? Far better to keep it half-full and topped up as and when possible.


----------

